# how did you told your doctor about your problem ? (before going to psycho..)



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

may i ask , how did you told you doctor about your problem ?

i want to go Monday to *ask* for a *referral* to a *psychologist*
but i don't know how to *say/explain* it.

i have a *new doctor* , very *intimidating* look and *presence* and *gives a lot of questions.*


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

i spent some time trying to think of what to say before i went..and basicly all that i said was ''i have problems talking to other people'' the rest was a disaster(i panicked). she still forwarded me to a psychologist though. just try to think of a good opening and you should be fine


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

I just said that I think I have social anxiety and that I would like a referral
He then asked me a few questions, we talked about it for a bit and he gave me a referral


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

hamza said:


> i spent some time trying to think of what to say before i went..and basicly all that i said was *''i have problems talking to other people''* the rest was a disaster(i panicked). she still forwarded me to a psychologist though. *just try to think of a good opening and you should be fine*


thanks i think i will try that :b


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

InTheEvening said:


> I just said that I think *I have social anxiety* and that I would like a referral
> He then asked me a few questions, we talked about it for a bit and he gave me a referral


okey , you just said the term itself .
am afraid to say that bc he will then ask like how do you know or maybe it something different and stuff. :|


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I sort of blurred it all out in a typical, socially awkward verbal diarrhoea...disaster...

It convinced her at least. That and I already had a history of anxiety.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Otherside said:


> I sort of blurred it all out in a typical, socially awkward verbal diarrhoea...disaster...
> 
> It convinced her at least. *That and I already had a history of anxiety.*


that made it a little easier i think , i think i will blur it out too .just hope that he will understand what am saying :afr


----------



## portofmorrow (Jan 22, 2013)

I unexpectedly started crying when I asked for a referral. The doctor quickly complied, no questions asked. What better way to demonstrate a need for psychological help? Hah.


----------



## Snapple (Feb 13, 2013)

portofmorrow said:


> I unexpectedly started crying when I asked for a referral. The doctor quickly complied, no questions asked. What better way to demonstrate a need for psychological help? Hah.


:squeeze Similar experiences when I was younger....


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

She asked me what was wrong because I was panicking and shaking, and then I mumbled "I'm really anxious..." and when she asked what made me anxious I said "people do". Then she told my mum and gave me a referral to some counselor apparently. Not gonna lie, it was pretty awkward and scary, but it had to be done.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't remember what I told the receptionist what the appointment was for, but I remember I told my doctor that I felt depressed and that I took a test online that said I was depressed. I didn't mention anything about my social anxiety.

If you can, you should just try to find a psychologist/psychiatrist/therapist and make an appointment with them directly. Unless you really trust your doctors recommendations. The psychologist my doctor recommended me to wasn't that great. Also, the only reason he gave me a recommendation to a psychologist was because I told him I had some thoughts of suicide, otherwise he said he would have just prescribed me an anti-depressant.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

well i went couple days ago , he said i heard you want a referral and whats your problem , i just said i have problems communicating with others and anxiety problems . then he said okay i won't bother you with anymore questions , gave me the card and a flyer of a psychologist .

now its time to search a good psychologist to talk to.


----------



## Matt19 (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't say anxiety or anxious right so it's kinda awkward for me


----------

